# Kotor II - Kreia / Darth Traya



## Tharion-Kalar (31. Mai 2005)

*HI!*

Ich hab n Problem. Ich bin inzwischen so ziemlich am Ende des Spieles, und muss gegen Darth Traya antreten. Ich schaff´s allerdings nicht, sie zu besiegen... gibt´s da irgendwie n besonderen Trick dabei? Ich hab´s inzwischen mehrmals probiert, aber die olle Nudel betäubt mich immer 

Cheats eingeben funktioniert bei mir nicht, kann ich also vergessen... aber vielleicht weiß ja trotzdem der ein oder andere Rat, wie man die Frau am besten besiegt!

Danke schon mal im Voraus,

Tharion


----------



## Rosini (31. Mai 2005)

Tharion-Kalar am 31.05.2005 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *HI!*
> 
> Ich hab n Problem. Ich bin inzwischen so ziemlich am Ende des Spieles, und muss gegen Darth Traya antreten. Ich schaff´s allerdings nicht, sie zu besiegen... gibt´s da irgendwie n besonderen Trick dabei? Ich hab´s inzwischen mehrmals probiert, aber die olle Nudel betäubt mich immer
> 
> ...



Das Cheaten funktioniert schon, allerdings ist die Konsole "Unsichtbar". Du musst dir also vorstellen, welche Buchstaben du bereits eingegeben hast. Die Konsole selbst aktivierst du, indem du im Hauptverzeichnis von KotOR2 die .ini datei editierst und unter GameOptions den Befehl "EnableConsole=1" hinzufügst.

Traya ist wirklich ein harter Gegner. Ich hatte die Jedikraft betäubung, mit welcher du sie allerdings ziemlich leicht besiegen könntest. Richtig schwer wird es erst, sobald Traya die drei Laserschwerter auf dich hetzt. Diese am besten gar nicht weiter beachten (fällt allerdings zienlich schwer, da sie dich die ganze Zeit attakieren) und weiter auf die bereits angeschlagene dunkle Jedi einprügeln.


----------



## gliderpilot (31. Mai 2005)

Oder eine ander Möglichkeit:
Wenn du diese Macht ausgebildet hast, setze "Meister Geschwindigkeit" ein! Ich habe Traya selbst nach zwei bis drei Runden damit besiegt! Damit kannst du auch die Lichtschwerter am Ende schnell zerstören. Immer erst Geschwindigkeit einsetzen, ein LS angreifen, nach der Runde weglaufen, heilen, wieder angreifen, usw. bis alle drei LS zerstört sind 

Was ich hier auch mal gelesen, selbst aber nie ausprobiert habe: Mit dem "Machtsturm" sollen Traya und auch die LS wohl schnell besiegt sein!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (31. Mai 2005)

Ich habe es wie folgt gemacht:

Erstmal habe ich sämtliche Enhancer, positive Jedi-Kräfte und Schilde, die ich dabei hatte angewendet und auf Darth Traya eingeprügelt.
Immer wenn ich etwas angeschlagen war, bin ich vor ihr weg gerannt und hab mich geheilt und sie wieder verhauen.
Als sie mit den Schwertern ankam bin ich über die kleine Brücke gelaufen und hatte da nur noch ein Schwert hinter mir, was recht leicht zu besiegen war.
Danach die anderen beiden Schwerter einfach anlocken und besiegen und das war's dann.


----------



## HanFred (31. Mai 2005)

am schluss habe ich eigentlich nur noch "force crush" benutzt. wenn man das schnell genug macht, kommt der gegner gar nie zum zug. bei Traya musste ich halt ab und zu flüchten (vor den lichtschwertern), um meine force wieder aufzuladen, aber trotzdem war's nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## Tharion-Kalar (31. Mai 2005)

Rosini am 31.05.2005 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Das Cheaten funktioniert schon, allerdings ist die Konsole "Unsichtbar". Du musst dir also vorstellen, welche Buchstaben du bereits eingegeben hast. Die Konsole selbst aktivierst du, indem du im Hauptverzeichnis von KotOR2 die .ini datei editierst und unter GameOptions den Befehl "EnableConsole=1" hinzufügst.
> 
> Traya ist wirklich ein harter Gegner. Ich hatte die Jedikraft betäubung, mit welcher du sie allerdings ziemlich leicht besiegen könntest. Richtig schwer wird es erst, sobald Traya die drei Laserschwerter auf dich hetzt. Diese am besten gar nicht weiter beachten (fällt allerdings zienlich schwer, da sie dich die ganze Zeit attakieren) und weiter auf die bereits angeschlagene dunkle Jedi einprügeln.



VOn der unsichtbaren Konsole weiß ich bereits, aber es funktioniert bei mir leider trotzdem nicht... ich hab´s sicher schon auf tausend Arten versucht...
aber immer, wenn ich versuche, irgendwelche Cheats einzugeben, öffnet sich bei mir lediglich das normale Menu 
Keine Chance also. 

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich die englische Fassung des Spieles spiele.
BEtäubung habe ich allerdings auch als Kraft, aber irgendwie springt Kreia darauf nicht an...! Derzeit versuche ich es hauptsächlich mit den netten Blitzen... aber wirklich was bewirkt habe ich bisher noch nicht... *seufz*

Trotzdem danke für den Rat, ich werd´s auf jeden Fall weiterprobieren 

Tharion


----------



## dogday (31. Mai 2005)

El-Chupakneebray am 31.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es wie folgt gemacht:
> 
> Erstmal habe ich sämtliche Enhancer, positive Jedi-Kräfte und Schilde, die ich dabei hatte angewendet und auf Darth Traya eingeprügelt.
> Immer wenn ich etwas angeschlagen war, bin ich vor ihr weg gerannt und hab mich geheilt und sie wieder verhauen.
> ...



So ungefähr hab ich das auch gemacht und wie gliderpilot schon sagte, fand ich Machtsturm ganz nützlich.


----------



## HanFred (31. Mai 2005)

dogday am 31.05.2005 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 31.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, hab die schwerter auch einzeln besiegt. Traya dann wie gesagt ausschliesslich mit "crush", weil man das so schnell kann, dass sie gar nicht zum betäuben kommt.


----------



## _Slayer_ (31. Mai 2005)

dogday am 31.05.2005 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 31.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jup. Machtsturm, weglaufen, Machtsturm, weglaufen, Machtsturm, weglaufen, Machtstu....


----------



## Tharion-Kalar (31. Mai 2005)

Hab´s geschafft!  Bin Durch! *freu*

Und für jeden der nen Tipp braucht, kann ich nur einen geben: Während dem Kampf immer wieder den Kamp abbrechen, weglaufen, und warten, Bis Lebens und Machpunkte sich regeneriert haben... dann wieder erneut angreifen...
dauert so zwar ne Weile, aber so hab ich´s jetzt doch noch problemlos hingekriegt 

Viel Spass allen anderen noch   

Tharion


----------



## Tharion-Kalar (31. Mai 2005)

Danke Euch allen! 

Wie ihr seht, aht´s funktioniert, ich hab´s hingekriegt, natürlich mit Weglaufen und Force Storrn 

Geht eben doch alles, mit genügend Geduld 



Danke nochmals 

Tharion


----------

